# Ficious Jigs 2013 ice season



## ficious

It's almost that time again! Softwater treated me well, now its time to see if the new summer patterns translate to hard water. One pattern in particular pattern was a stand out for perch and was an unlikely hero.

It will be the next pattern on the board. Just finishing up the specials customers requested in the off season. Purple Back Tiger in MZ, Z and BZ, and the Asian Lady Bug(Fry).

I will be adding smooth back blanks to both the Fry and LM's

Painting is running very late and new products will trickle in for most of the season. If there is a pattern that you would like to see make a re-appearance, drop me a line.

There will be good numbers of last seasons patterns while the new patterns arrive. Glow Green Smerch(Fry) earned a repeat. 

1st hundred or so orders will receive a new, smaller jig I have never produced before. One per order while supplies last.

Back to painting!

Harry


----------



## aslongasitpullsback

ficious said:


> It's almost that time again! Softwater treated me well, now its time to see if the new summer patterns translate to hard water. One pattern in particular pattern was a stand out for perch and was an unlikely hero.
> 
> It will be the next pattern on the board. Just finishing up the specials customers requested in the off season. Purple Back Tiger in MZ, Z and BZ, and the Asian Lady Bug(Fry).
> 
> I will be adding smooth back blanks to both the Fry and LM's
> 
> Painting is running very late and new products will trickle in for most of the season. If there is a pattern that you would like to see make a re-appearance, drop me a line.
> 
> There will be good numbers of last seasons patterns while the new patterns arrive. Glow Green Smerch(Fry) earned a repeat.
> 
> 1st hundred or so orders will receive a new, smaller jig I have never produced before. One per order while supplies last.
> 
> Back to painting!
> 
> Harry


Just made my 1st order of the year... thanks Harry for such great quality jig.... Happy painting and fishing...
PS. can't wait to see some new patterns...


----------



## ficious

Here is a pic of a few of the special requests. Mag Zitz and Zitz. Glows on the right, non glow on the left. I'll try to get a pic up of the little jigs(freebies) in the morning.










Harry


----------



## Michael Wagner

Looks good Harri, I stood on the garden ponds today and Holloway was ice covered, shouldn`t be long now


----------



## ficious

Yeah, ponds by me are skinned up too. Can't wait!

Here's a pic of the freebies.










Christmas Ornaments

Multi color glitter, glow white, glow red laying with a Chartreuse Bug Eye for size comparison. Same size, much lighter, smooth chrome back.

Harry


----------



## Fabner1

Harry,

You ain't playin' fair! You show yer stuff and I have to place an order!
Stop it, stop it right now! My wife is gonna' kill me! It is goin' to be all yer fault! My blood on yer hands!:yikes:

Old Fred


----------



## Burksee

Yeah, what Fred said! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bob D

I can't wait to see that "one pattern in particular."


----------



## Anish

I just wanted to let everyone know that Harry makes the best jigs I have ever used. No joke! Even when the bird is off I've been able to saved the trip with these. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## ficious

Bob D,

That pattern was an accident, a product of boredom. Orange glow with glow orange eyes wouldn't get the first nod from me, but I can't argue with the results. This was my best jig(in ANY situation)on the flats this past summer.

Here's the problem. I haven't been able to duplicate the base color. I painted a small batch last night and the didn't turn out the way I would have liked. I will finish them and try another small batch. I would love to get it right, then paint a bunch in both Fry and LM.

Unfortunately, this requires mixing the paints and since I only made a few(because I had no faith in the combination) I didn't note the ratios, or the colors. 

This will be the first new pattern of the season.

Harry

PS.......in earlier posts I had described it as glow orange with glow blue eyes. Upon closer examination, it had glow orange eyes(I had made both).


----------



## ih772

They look great Harry.


----------



## 6667supersport

:woohoo1: nice. Will probably be ice fishing a lot more this year. The kid has already been watching videos on youtube :lol:


----------



## MontcalmCounty

How does one go about ordering?


----------



## ficious

After doing some digging on my proto tray, I came to the conclusion that my first description of the hot jig this summer was correct. The Orange/Orange somehow slipped in and fooled me for a while. I came across three trays of like colored jigs and they all had glow blue eyes.

I hope the success I had this summer on the flats translates to hard water. These are on the paint table in both Fry and Lil Minnies.

Soooo glad they turned up. Probably my most successful proto in a long time. On a two hook rig it caught fish whether it was on top or bottom while the other jigs only caught token fish or completed the double.

I plan to take them swimming this weekend, most likely for gills and crappies. The pics of Raft ice are encouraging for many of my favorite canals.

Bob D.........you probably knew they were bug eyes....right?

Harry


----------



## ficious

MontcalmCounty,

Just click on my banner ad or hit the link at the bottom of my posts. The ones in the picture won't be ready til sometime next week.

Norm/Tyler......headed out this weekend to try them out.......Tyler already has one of these. Are the eyes glow blue?

Harry


----------



## Bob D

Harry,

I think I remember you posting about blue on orange bug eyes this past summer. That bug eye pattern is a good one.


----------



## ficious

Yeah, I probably did. Just hoping it isn't a local or soft water phenomenon. Jacked to get these back in the water. Perch liked them, hope the gills/crappies do too.

Harry


----------



## Anish

Cant wait to put my order in and find some ice!!


----------



## ficious

We actually have some ice in protected areas. Can't wait to get on it......my feet are kinda warm......have been all summer. Some of the pics are encouraging.

Harry


----------



## Anish

ficious said:


> We actually have some ice in protected areas. Can't wait to get on it......my feet are kinda warm......have been all summer. Some of the pics are encouraging.
> 
> Harry


 
I am such chicken **** :lol:. I just cant get myself to go out on less than 4". I know, overkill, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Anish

Michael Wagner said:


> Congrats on both counts....... I think we should go fishing to celebrate


----------



## ficious

For those waiting....Glow Smerch and Glow Yellow Tiger Zitz are up on my site. Last shipment before the holidays(Christmas/Eve) will be tomorrow. Next shipment will be Friday at the soonest.

Merry Christmas everyone!!

Harry


----------



## sfw1960

ficious said:


> ......
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!!
> 
> Harry



Same to you Harry!:coolgleam


----------



## Waz_51

ficious said:


> For those waiting....Glow Smerch and Glow Yellow Tiger Zitz are up on my site. Last shipment before the holidays(Christmas/Eve) will be tomorrow. Next shipment will be Friday at the soonest.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!!
> 
> Harry


crap, Harry! i was chasing whitetails all weekend and totally forgot about placing my order...im sitting here right now so ill send it in, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Steellord

Thank you for all your hard work Harry!

Merry Christmas to you and yours and may you have a Happy and Joyous New Year!!!!

Chuck Cabble


----------



## ficious

You too Chuck! It can be fun, its not always work.

I was wondering. What color bead should I add to the LM-34 Fire Eye Mud Bug? Chart? Red? Opaque? Pearl? I've got plenty of purple on other things.

Harry


----------



## Waz_51

ficious said:


> You too Chuck! It can be fun, its not always work.
> 
> I was wondering. What color bead should I add to the LM-34 Fire Eye Mud Bug? Chart? Red? Opaque? Pearl? I've got plenty of purple on other things.
> 
> Harry


Red has always been a good color bead for me when I use them...chartreuse is good as well 

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mtwillard

I'm not sure what jig this is? I got it as an extra from an order last year and yesterday I caught some good crappies and the biggest gill I have ever caught ice fishing on it ( 10" )with no bait just the jig itself and wanted to get more.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ficious

Looks like a Glow Yellow Tiger Bead.  Was the backside hammered gold or nickel? Looks like a glass bead, wish I could find a better selection of 4 mm beads(plastic) The holes are always way too big, not sure why. 

Glass are cool, but break easily. Glass has to be added before solder, plastic can come after and can be changed easily. Use a pliers or forceps to crush it and a lighter to add another color.

It is in the *Archive*.
Harry


----------



## mtwillard

Hammered nickel back and I don't see it on your sight


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ficious

Matt,

I enabled the page while I ship todays orders. It will be the third or fourth item in the *Archive* page. I will shut it down when I get back. 

Harry


----------



## ficious

Well, its that time of year again. Many of the items that currently show as "Sold Out" still have a couple of jigs left and I will re-list them with a quantity of one each. NOT a sales ploy, rather, if I have 1 of any jig left and someone orders three, it will sell three. Kinda puts me in a bind. I sell what I have, not "futures". So I have to set the quantities at 1

I will group these up and put the first wave up late tonight when things slow down a little and I am caught up with current orders and can take inventory and correct quantities. Many of the popular Fry are getting down to it. I will make more but it will take some time. Grand kids and three trips worth of fish to clean took me out of the game today. Not to mention todays orders.

Again, if you live in the metro area or are going to visit, please consider Anglers Point. I haven't spoken with them , but they had a good quantity of stock a week or so ago. This allows me to supply the outstate area.
*
Thank you to everyone for your business and kind words!*
Harry


----------



## Dantana

Take a break from painting and get out and enjoy the ice, Harry. You certainly have earned it! Heading out on the bay in a little bit after walleye, I know the mag zitz yellow tiger will be first on the line but cant wait to try out the others! 

Have a great New Year!

Dan


----------



## Anish

No more glow green bug eyes? :sad:


----------



## ficious

Think of it more as a disturbance in the force. Middle of next week, there should be more. The less I make, the more quickly I can replace stock. Glow Purple, Glow Green Bug Eye, Glow Purple and Chart. Bug Eyes are all low or gone. These seem to be the most popular this season and I will do what I can to keep some in the system. Glow Blue Shiner produces well too but isn't getting much love. 

A lot goes on behind the scenes that has to be done too. It's a solo op, so my hands are full. Not to mention that full time job thing. When everything runs smoothly its kinda fun. Like most things in life, that ain't often.

If there is a pattern that you would like to see, let me know. Anything with a gold back will have to wait or be painted on nickel.

Issues with USPS are on the front burner. They do an amazing job, but when it breaks down, well, that's pretty amazing too. 2 days to Waterford, 9 days back and others.

Harry


----------



## Anish

Thank you!! Thank you!!! Thank you!! Thank you!! 
Just yesterday I lost one of the three I just got from you. In a Panick, I got on your site to order more and just about had a heart attack when I saw them gone! Then when I read your post about not making more jigs for the season, I really panicked :lol:. I just want you to know that those little buggers ARE everything to my ice fishing! 
I do actually understand. I used to tie flies for a number of big fly shops and I actually ended up burning myself out on it really bad. Nothing like getting a call at 10pm "can you have 800 spring wigglers to us in 3 days?" :yikes:
Thank you so much for your beautiful jigs Harry!! Your jigs have made ice fishing a whole lot more fun for a lot of people I'm quite sure.


----------



## ficious

I will be supporting the Big 3(Glow Green Bug Eye, Chartreuse Bug Eye, and Glow Purple Fry) These seem to be most popular this season. I will restock with as much as I can make quickly.

If there is a pattern you would like in addition to these, let me know. PM or post here or "contact us" on my site.

Harry


----------



## bobberbill

Planning on placing my first order in the morning. Hope there's a few left. Been out of town, and the Holidays have put me behind. Time to 'catch' up.


----------



## Drakegunner

Any estimate on when you will have glow purple Minnies and gold backs in stock?


----------



## ficious

Stayed home today to speed things up. Glow Green Bug Eye Fry is on the table first. Glow Purple Fry is next, Chart. Bug Eye after that.

I hate to plead for feedback. The "Christmas Ornaments" have been out there for a while and l haven't heard anything. My proto's(in different colors) have filled my bucket three times. I'm not trolling for BS or posts, just info. Pm me or hit me on my site.

Gold will be farther off. Gold anything is long lead. No one stocks it, they have to be plated. Hooks and blades. Next season there will be more. Some patterns l won't paint on anything else.....even though l have.

Harry


----------



## Burksee

The heck with the kids! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joeker51




----------



## Michael Wagner

The gift of seeing an artist grow into his craft....... Priceless


----------



## ficious

Top case is a dab of solder and salmon tape. Applied at room temperature, the tape kinda shrunk when it hit the cold water:yikes:. Been told its common. 

Maybe a grab bag would be the answer. Next season anyway. My season is winding down. Future patterns will be next seasons stock. Pic tonight of the Black Beauty Fry.

Harry


----------



## Radar420

I think the grab bag idea is the way to go Harry.

BTW I'll gladly take your $5 as well as a 5 gal bucket of uncleaned smelt :lol: (my dad had the same problem years ago)


----------



## ficious

Going to move this thread from the tackle forum to where it belongs and provide a link to it in my signature.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4995552#post4995552

Posted a pic of some short run stuff for next season.

Harry


----------

